# Another cyclist down this morning.



## Nutty1979 (16 Sep 2009)

Saw the aftermath on whitechaple road (east London) this morning, right outside the hospital. The road was taped off for about half a mile and all cyclists were forced to dismount and walk past, All i could see was allot of medical mess, a helmet and a cyclist rucksack. I hope the person is ok and its not as bad as it looked.

*
*


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Sep 2009)

Ditto your last sentiments! 

The hospital an A&E one?


----------



## BigSteev (16 Sep 2009)

Fatal apparently http://www.londonfgss.com/thread29617.html . Which I'd figured just from the size of area blocked off/number of police vehicles.

Probably the worst junction of my commute.


----------



## Blackandblue (16 Sep 2009)

Bad news. RIP. Sympathies to all who knew him/her.


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Sep 2009)

Yeh, the FGSS site is saying female and left turning lorry.. how many this year? 

RIP!


----------



## Corvette chic (16 Sep 2009)

only mention is on bbc london travel of incident ffs - very sad r.i.p.


----------



## Perry (16 Sep 2009)

Very sad +1 of the above


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2009)

RIP


----------



## Crankarm (16 Sep 2009)

RIP the cyclist. Apparently they lost their life at about 7am this morning. The cyclist may have been female hit by a left turning 7.5tonne lorry .


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Sep 2009)

I can't believe people are still going down the side of lorries after all the publicity so I await the details. Not that it will change anything for her family either way. RIP.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Sep 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> *I can't believe people are still going down the side of lorries* after all the publicity so I await the details. Not that it will change anything for her family either way. RIP.



The cyclist *may not* have been going down the side of the lorry and likewise the lorry driver *may not* have overtaken and turned in on her. There is no information at this stage as to how the fatality occured.

I terrible way to go. RIP.


----------



## J4CKO (16 Sep 2009)

RIP,

All seems too familiar.


----------



## BigSteev (16 Sep 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I can't believe people are still going down the side of lorries after all the publicity so I await the details. Not that it will change anything for her family either way. RIP.



That's exactly where the cycle path would put you on that junction. Which is why I don't use it.


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Sep 2009)

Crankarm said:


> The cyclist *may not* have been going down the side of the lorry and likewise the lorry driver *may not* have overtaken and turned in on her. There is no information at this stage as to how the fatality occured.
> 
> I terrible way to go. RIP.



Well one or both of them did something wrong. And as I said it won't change anything for her family.


----------



## Nutty1979 (16 Sep 2009)

Just looked on google maps to see the junction where it happens, i've marked with a blue dot to where i see the aftermath. you can see where a bus lane starts. On the otherside of the bus lane is a market and small vans/ lorrys are always parking up there to unload for the market and they have to cross over the bus lane to park up. It is a very dangerous junction, i'll be sure to take extra care around there.

My heart goes out to her/his loved ones.


----------



## NormanD (16 Sep 2009)

RIP

Sad loss to all concerned


----------



## stoptherock (16 Sep 2009)

Oh crap.

There are big plans for that road:

http://www.highstreet2012.com/HighStreet2012.pdf



http://www.lda.gov.uk/server.php?show=ConWebDoc.3377


----------



## stoptherock (16 Sep 2009)

http://www.londonfgss.com/member5917.html 

POLICE are appealing for witnesses and information following a fatal collision this morning (Wednesday) in Whitechapel. 

A lorry was in collision with a cyclist at the junction of Whitechapel Road and Vallance Road around 6.35am.

The 26-year-old woman was taken to Royal London Hospital but was later pronounced dead.

Police say they know the woman's identity and are in the process of informing all relevant next of kin.

*The driver of the lorry was uninjured.* 

Both the vehicle and the cyclist were travelling south down Vallance Road immediately prior to the collision.

http://www.eastlondonadvertiser.co.u...A27%3A22%3A833


----------



## hackbike 666 (16 Sep 2009)

What can I say?

So sorry.R.I.P


----------



## scouserinlondon (17 Sep 2009)

So very very sad to hear this.


----------



## BigSteev (23 Sep 2009)

Relatives have started a petition to have the junction redesigned (which it seriously needs).

Please do your bit by signing here and spreading the word.

Thanks


----------



## ComedyPilot (23 Sep 2009)

stoptherock said:


> POLICE are appealing for witnesses and information following a fatal collision this morning (Wednesday) in Whitechapel.
> 
> A lorry was in collision with a cyclist at the junction of Whitechapel Road and Vallance Road around 6.35am.
> 
> ...



Reassuring to know this.


----------



## scouserinlondon (23 Sep 2009)

There was another serious though not fatal incident at Pondyers road last week too.


----------



## addictfreak (23 Sep 2009)

Another sad story indeed. Clearly there is something badly wrong at this junction, how many more have to be killed or injured before something is done.


----------



## hackbike 666 (23 Sep 2009)

I think this sums up a lot of roads in England being poorly thought out or not being upgraded for cyclists.


----------



## bad boy (23 Sep 2009)

spot on Hackbike, I work for a Local Authority Newham actually and all they do is tick a box by painting a few lines in the gutter of a road and call it a cycle lane, and just for the fun of it they also extend all other road markings and drain covers in there too.


----------



## ttcycle (23 Sep 2009)

Ah this is so sad another person killed -cycle down that road as part of my commute to and from work and echoing what others say it's design is so unsafe.

RIP


----------



## mr_cellophane (24 Sep 2009)

I have come out of Vallance Road a couple of times and been along the Whitechaple Road dozens of times. What exactly is wrong with this junction. It looks no more unsafe than hundreds of others ?


----------



## Alan Whicker (24 Sep 2009)

mr_cellophane said:


> I have come out of Vallance Road a couple of times and been along the Whitechaple Road dozens of times. What exactly is wrong with this junction. It looks no more unsafe than hundreds of others ?



I'm not saying it was a factor in this tragic accident, but it's a hotspot for Red Light Jumping - there always seems to be at least a couple of cars coming from Vallance road that sneak through on red. I'm always very wary indeed when coming from the direction of Mile End, and even more so coming from Aldgate. Traffic seems to come from all points at once. To me it has more of a feel of a roundabout than a junction. There are also plenty of distractions, from pedestrians to buses to cyclists - and even the air ambulance taking off from the roof of the hospital, and obviously you need to watch out for ambulances. This is the spot where a National Express coach (don't even get me started on _them_) demolished the curry house that used to be in front of the chemists by the junction. It's one of those places you need 360 degree vision.


----------



## Tynan (24 Sep 2009)

either way, people must learn to take a wide if not primary position when approaching a left turning when in London traffic


----------



## ketka82uk (24 Sep 2009)

+1 for the above. 

I am not familiar with this junction so can't really comment on how busy it is ect. I would also not like to make any assumptions as to exactly what happened in this case. But looking at the junction on Google streetview, it does look poorly designed and dangerous.

Regardless of who was 'at fault' in this particular case, at many similar junctions, cyclists have been serious injured or killed by left-turning lorries where the cycle path encourages filtering up the left. 

Just take a look at this junction on Google streetview coming south down Vallance Road. Take a look at the position of the cyclist waiting at the lights in the photo. It's so scary how easily these things can happen.

HOWEVER, there does seem to be a good escape onto the pavement at this junction, which suggests that the lorry may have taken the victim by surprise by coming up behind her and trying to overtake.


----------

